# My car of the day, Focus RS 500



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is an exclusive picture of Fords RS 500. Ford is watching and waiting before they do decide on an even hotter, limited RS which could even be lighter aswell as being much more powerful than the current model. The target is a sub 4 seconds on 0-60 with 400 BHP in which it will clearly out gun the Audi RS3 and A45 AMG. The current 2.3 liter ECO boost engine is already close to it's maximum before reliability is impacted so it is believed that the majority of the work will be on lightening the load. Insiders say that a mix of CFRP bodywork, poly carbonate glass, aluminum suspension, a stripped out interior and less insulation could save 200 LB in kerb weight off the RS 500. Rounding off the package will be matt paintwork, bonnet vents although not seen here and a new power shift DCT gearbox from Getrag although there would be work needed as that gearbox is currently rated for only 332 LB of torque. The Focus RS 500 could really nab the title of the fastest hatch in the world if Ford do decide to make such a car and going by past history, don't bet against it. More images and news in the coming months.

Like it?


----------



## Dave72 (Jun 13, 2016)

I like it :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

:argie::argie::argie::argie: looks weird seeing a 3 door mk3 focus though....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie: looks weird seeing a 3 door mk3 focus though....


Three door is a must for a performance car, looks so much better, I'am sure most members would agree.


----------



## Dave72 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes, totally agree. HAS to be a 3 door.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Not overly keen on the normal rs, but I like that. I like the idea of lightening it, its a refreshing change what with all the hatches being lardy now. Looks loads better being a 3 door too


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Awesome Looking - Stealth


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

They are not going to make a 3 door version just for 500 cars.
Hard to know how much of that to believe. Matt paint is good as a lot of the 1st generation Focus RS 500's suffered problems with the matt wrap applied.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> Not overly keen on the normal rs, but I like that. I like the idea of lightening it, its a refreshing change what with all the hatches being lardy now. Looks loads better being a 3 door too


I have a gut feeling that Ford will go for the 5 door option as the normal base models are all 5 door so I don't think it would be viable to produce a limited run on a 3 door version as it would impact on engineering and production costs. All in my humble opinion of course.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Forgot to say that the render does look quality and anything like that would get a huge thumbs up from me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AdamC said:


> They are not going to make a 3 door version just for 500 cars.
> Hard to know how much of that to believe. Matt paint is good as a lot of the 1st generation Focus RS 500's suffered problems with the matt wrap applied.


I agree as in my #9


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

:argie: just brill - i want one


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Here is an exclusive _picture_ *-Photoshop-* of Fords RS 500 *-if it'll even be called that-* . Ford is watching and waiting before they do decide on an even hotter, limited RS which could even be lighter aswell as being much more powerful than the current model. The target is a sub 4 seconds on 0-60 with 400 BHP in which it will clearly out gun the Audi RS3 and A45 AMG. The current 2.3 liter ECO boost engine is already close to it's maximum before reliability is impacted *- no it's not, the drive train maybe but not the engine - *so it is believed that the majority of the work will be on lightening the load. Insiders say that a mix of CFRP bodywork, poly carbonate glass, aluminum suspension, a stripped out interior and less insulation could save 200 LB in kerb weight off the RS 500. Rounding off the package will be matt paintwork, bonnet vents although not seen here and a new power shift DCT gearbox from Getrag although there would be work needed as that gearbox is currently rated for only 332 LB of torque. *- very much doubt it! -* The Focus RS 500 could really nab the title of the fastest hatch in the world if Ford do decide to make such a car and going by past history, don't bet against it. More images and news in the coming months.


What's the source? Auto Express? :lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I agree as in my #9
> 
> View attachment 47220


I did think it would be a little odd. I would have thought they would offer the normal rs in three door if they were going to bother with it, what with the extra engineering etc


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

What the standard RS should have looked like I think compared to the dull looks it has at the moment.This looks terrific but I doubt it will happen with the 3 doors etc. 

The lack of 3 doors in the current model is a deal breaker. They really should offer a 3 door, they always look much better. Only thing I don't like here is the matte paint, metallic always looks better.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dal3D said:


> What's the source? Auto Express? :lol:


Actually, it's not, but if I tell you I'll have to kill you and you can bet there will be an RS 500.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Does it come from a 7 month old Autocar piece:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/even-hotter-ford-focus-rs-planned

Then rehashed by focusrsclub?

http://www.focusrsclub.com/forum/169-2016-ford-focus-rs-news/2513-return-rs500.html

All old (and inaccurate) news I'm afraid. lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Weirdly I had just seen this article










http://www.carbuzz.com/m/Article.aspx?Id=34145


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

That looks like some owner has just put vents in his bonnet. Just a co-incident that it was at Nurburg? Maybe it's a car from a tuning house making CF bonnets?

I doubt a "development" car searching for more power would still have the air restricted intercooler!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love the standard RS, probably one of my favourite cars at the moment. 

I'll reserve judgement on the RS500 until we have something more solid. No point contemplating over a photoshop 

Got to agree though, 3 door looks great but I doubt Ford will do it.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

3 door would look awesome. really suits the shape of the car. lets wait and see !!


----------



## pf1982 (Jan 3, 2015)

nice


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice, I do like. Indeed.
:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

No way will a 3 door version appear - tooling, homologation etc would be £2-5 million

Also very sceptical about the other upgrades - will more than likely end up with inor suspension tweaks, a bit more power, some badges and a few thousand on the price


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Three door is a must for a performance car, looks so much better, I'am sure most members would agree.
> 
> View attachment 47217


of course it is!! just weird with the current RS and ST models both been 3 door but both in that category


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Just found the photos without the blanked out plate and they are "Ford Performance" ones rather than dealer ones.... and the calipers are unbranded rather than "brembo" ones. Although why use a car with a sunroof for development work? Cold air forced induction from the LHS fog light area?

Maybe something is afoot.... :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

That looks incredible


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh yes.love that. Looks bloody stunning in 3 door.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've never been able to find a nurburgring time for the focus rs, so are they maybe going to try to get a good time perhaps, seen as they're on the nurburgring and with a tweaked rs


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks great! Shame they will never make another 5 door focus! Nor fiesta for that matter, oh and the ka! Nice one Ford!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Just realised I recognise the driver. it's Davis Put - Development driver for Ford. He's in the youtube videos that came out a while back as one of the main testers for the RS.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Like a lot SB :argie::argie::argie:

A big yes from me buddy :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ooh I love that SB. I really don't mind whether it's 3 or 5 Door tbh. I have a young son, and it's great that a performance car can still meet the needs of a family. Come to think of it, so does an RS4 lol. 

Huge yes from me

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dal3D said:


> 2018 Ford Focus RS500 Testing on the Nurburgring - YouTube


Are you tempted by this?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't Ford do a limited run of cars called the RS500 during the last model?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A friend had an ST 500 Muzzer. It was black with the shelby stripes. Was that it? 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

muzzer said:


> Didn't Ford do a limited run of cars called the RS500 during the last model?


Yeah here`s one for sale here mate

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...cus-rs/ford-focus-c307-rs500-2010/5813108?v=c


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Are you tempted by this?


Nah, Mine's fine as it is. Might mountune it if I fancy it but does what I want nicely. :thumb:

Will be £45k+ _if_ it does make it to production.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dal3D said:


> Nah, Mine's fine as it is. Might mountune it if I fancy it but does what I want nicely. :thumb:
> 
> Will be £45k+ _if_ it does make it to production.


£45+ :doublesho That's AMG, RS3 money.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

An extra £13K :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho For what? I like this RS500 and I must admit I do like the new RS in that Nitrous blue - Dal3D's looks properly stunning, but I fail to see where the extra £13K is going to be spent?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

That was just a guess - but as it'll be a "handcrafted" special and not down the production line, it won't be anywhere near as "cheap" as the standard RS I think.

But they could ask what they like and they'll still sell out - just look at the ridiculous prices of the mk2 RS500. Madness.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> An extra £13K :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho For what? I like this RS500 and I must admit I do like the new RS in that Nitrous blue - Dal3D's looks properly stunning, but I fail to see where the extra £13K is going to be spent?


Especially if according to reports of a stripped out interior.

View attachment 47247


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> A friend had an ST 500 Muzzer. It was black with the shelby stripes. Was that it?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Nope, Ford did a limited run during the Mk RS run, all black and quite handy apparently according to eve


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG that is a wicked looking car.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

has to be 3 door as pic not 5 door family car


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

muzzer said:


> Nope, Ford did a limited run during the Mk RS run, all black and quite handy apparently according to eve


During the previous shape fiesta st, ford did a fiesta st500 model, which was black with stripes, looked ****!!
And a focus too apparently
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/ford-announces-limited-run-focus-st500
Not sure if that sheds any light on things


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

MK2focus RS 500
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...CAhiMs8Ot7z8T9699iNUrZPQ&ust=1466887141086880


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

@Muzzer as they say, every day is a school day. I genuinely never knew the Mk2 RS500 existed. Very nice actually.










Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

.... And how silly does that look :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I really like it, dark, mean and moody, lovely :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

golly no couldnt be seen in that


----------

